# Alabama/Georgia Haunts?



## Sorcerers Apprentice (Aug 1, 2010)

In NW Atlanta there is a haunt called Netherworld. It's rated one of the top 10 best in the country. I think it's like #4 or something like that. This is judged by Haunted Attraction magazine. 

I've been there and it was very good compared to others. I actually got scared even though I knew it wasn't real. It might be worth a weekend/overnight trip. It's probably like 70 miles from the AL border.

They put a lot of money into pneumatics and effects. The artistic work is very good. I'm waiting for it to reopen this season.

I don't know what is in Alabama.. Maybe a bunch of haunted hayrides I would imagine, being so rural and all...


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

you MUST go to SLOSS Fright Furnace in Birmingham. we went last year and it was AMAZING!!!!
*edited* grabbed you a link 
http://www.frightfurnace.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

BR1MSTON3 started a Southeast Home haunters Group. Here's the link if you'd like to join.  

http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/southeast-home-haunters.html


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Atlanta will also be home to a new haunt called the Atlanta Zombie Apocalypse. The website isn't up yet but you can check out advance photos on their facebook page.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

In Killen, Alabama there is an AMAZING haunt...it was called graystone Manor, but is revamping as ARX MORTIS this year...I am about to post a review of sorts...I was invited to preview it behind the scenes this weekend, it is AWESOME. The amount of detail these guys put into everything is incredible. Don't miss it!


----------

